# scent free shoes for bowhunting



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I always wear rubber boots for bowhunting. But what else do you all wear that is not so hot on your feet and scent free? Thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've always just worn my regular boots and spray them with scent killer. It's never been an issue.

By the way, rubber boots make your feet sweat and actually create odor, just fyi. 

TH


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

I use the lacrosse alpha light boots and they are hot but just use scentlok socks.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think it is hard to beat rubber boots. Yes, they are hot, but they absolutely do work! Wrap your pants around your calf and keep your pants leg inside your boot as you put it on. Don't let yourself or any of your clothes touch vegetation....it WILL leave a scent. I tried absolutely everything with leather boots and nothing worked. With rubber boots, they will eat corn out of your boot track.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

All correct comments. I wear the Scentlok socks and the boots are sweaty. I powder the inside of my boots with ScentAway powder and even stick pine branches in it to try and disguise the scent. And I spray the soles and boots with ScentAway. I'm looking for a cooler option that wo'nt leave a scent trail. thanks


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

wore flip flops one afternoon cause it was so hot. worked out pretty well


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I have rubber boots that are snake proof, I rather get my feet sweaty than get bit. I use hiking wool socks in mine though.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Wear what ever boots you want. Just make sure to step in some cow patties before walking to your blind.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

The only problem I have with rubber boots is that it takes so long for that rubber/neoprene smell to wear off before I can take them to the field. Once I am confident that is gone, you can beat 'em!


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Can't beat em.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Just spray my shoes or hiking boot soles with doe urine or racoon urine. Seems to work just fine and cooler.


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the scent free things.....i have been on lease with guys that get dressed in the cabin they just cooked bacon in and spray on scent killer or saw and never kill a thing. It goes way beyond scent. Nothing on the market today will kill you scent, it will only mask it for a short time. No matter how well you use products, washing powder, then when washed you spary your hands befrore you touch the clean cloths then through them in the dryer or hang them outside in the trees, then transfer them to bags with fresh earth dryer sheets in them to bathing with green soap and shampoo and white tooth paste and gum. You will never get ride of your scent. You must play the wild. Most important wind. nothing you put on your feet will change the wind direction. So what is on your feet better be warm and comfortable. Use what ever urine scent animal is in your area, doe, fox, racoon on the bottom of your boots, and not your hands. It freeking stinks. spray off with fresh earth and get some waffers. The trick is to trick the deers nose cause they do smell you. Motion is the key to being invisible. so what ever you put on your feet is your choice and what ever you spend $$$ on is your choice.

I have used baking soda for years to wash cloths in brush teeth and store cloths in bags with. .98 a box and last for moths...

.02 is doe, have a blessed safe hunting trip and great luck.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wear snake boots with shorts. As long as the wind is your face and you know how to pull back quitely you should be fine. Gave up on the scent free stuff years ago and never looked back.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Wear what ever boots you want. Just make sure to step in some cow patties before walking to your blind.


LOL! And there you go; a simple solution for you.

Green to you.

TH


----------

